# My Blue Ruby Shrimp is berried finally



## waynec (Aug 15, 2016)

I thought my colony was going to extinct. I know, too early to count my eggs before they hatch.


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Congrats, now you're raising an army!


----------



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats! Beautiful shrimp!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Congrats! Can't wait to see baby pics 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

